# Filing Station



## bitzer (Feb 12, 2011)

Here's mine. I spent a bunch of time there the last few days so I was wondering what other guys set ups are. The ugly green thing on the left doesn't get a lot of use. Great for when I've been workin fence rows and city trees though. That and the occasional rock. Most of the work gets done on the double nose.


----------



## madhatte (Feb 12, 2011)

I love the sprung Spencer in the background. That's how it goes, innit? I'll hafta get a pic of my shop at work as well as at home.


----------



## Philbert (Feb 12, 2011)

bitzercreek1 said:


> Most of the work gets done on the double nose.


 
How do you keep the chain from sliding when filing on the bar?

Thanks.

Philbert


----------



## imagineero (Feb 13, 2011)

I've got a fairly similar setup for hand filing. All my chains and bars are 3/8 .063 which helps a bit, I've got an old 18" bar clamped to some timber at a height thats comfortable for me. All my bars are bigger than 18", so all my chains fit easily on this bar. It's a surprising thing, but the chain doesnt really move. I used to do my chains on the saw and try to clamp the saw down. The biggest loss in accuracy is from the whole saw wiggling around left to right, twisting etc. 

With the bar solid, you get a very consistent accurate filing motion on both cutters and bumpers. I just hold the chain with my left hand, though you really dont need to. The best thing is you can take the chain off the bar in a second and flip it round 180 to do the other side. Plust you can run through a whole bunch of chains real fast this way. I usually find a cold 6 pack gets me through about a dozen chains.

Shaun


----------



## bitzer (Feb 14, 2011)

Damn new format! 

Madhatte- Yep the Spencer stopped running in last Friday. I had an old landing of mine that the landowner deceided he wanted gone about a year and half later. He planned to keep the wood, but never got to it. So he paid me to come and get it. I had pushed everything together real tight when I did it so in the snow and ice I had a fun puzzle to take apart. Everything had to be cut to fit on my trailer. Eh, saw work is saw work.


Phil- There is enough flat to keep the chain from moving and like imagineero said since its solid and doesn't move it actually works well. Also can flip the chain around real easy like he said too. When doing the rakers you pretty much just keep spinning. Nearly all of my chains are 84 DL and longer. I did do a 16"er for a buddy of mine and it did want to move a little more. It works great for me though. 







I'd like to see other guys set-ups if they've got em. I believe I recall Cody's badass set up somewhere.


----------



## Philbert (Feb 14, 2011)

I have an old, dead .050 bar that I used for filing with an Oregon, bar mounted file guide. I pulled out the nose sprocket on the bar so that I could use it with any pitch chain, but I relied on the 'dog' on the file guide to hold the chain in place.

So I was thinking about how to make a simple, effective dog or stop to keep the chain from sliding in the groove while filing. I suppose that it does not need to be spring loaded - could just be a screw through the rails that I lift the dive links over.

Just thinking out loud . . .

Philbert


----------



## madhatte (Feb 14, 2011)

How about a chunk of wood hung from a spring with a loop of rope for your foot? You let your foot up, the bar lifts, the chain moves freely, you step on the rope, the bar tenses the chain and it stays put?


----------



## Philbert (Feb 14, 2011)

madhatte said:


> How about a chunk of wood hung from a spring with a loop of rope for your foot? You let your foot up, the bar lifts, the chain moves freely, you step on the rope, the bar tenses the chain and it stays put?


 
Might work, as long as I wasn't listening to bluegrass!

Philbert


----------



## madhatte (Feb 14, 2011)

Heh. Occupational hazard right there.


----------



## woodguy105 (Feb 15, 2011)

philbert said:


> might work, as long as i wasn't listening to bluegrass!
> 
> Philbert


 
lol...


----------



## Philbert (Feb 17, 2011)

Stopped by my STIHL dealer and asked him to save me a 'dead' 0.063 bar (like something with a damaged sprocket) so I can do this for both 0.050 and 0.063 chains. Removing the sprocket means any pitch chain will work.

I guess that shorter bars are better for this (for me anyway), as I can't put a 16 inch loop on a 24 inch bar, but can go the other way around.

If I work out a slick chain dog I will post it.

Philbert


----------



## nhlogga (Feb 25, 2011)

Philbert said:


> I have an old, dead .050 bar that I used for filing with an Oregon, bar mounted file guide. I pulled out the nose sprocket on the bar so that I could use it with any pitch chain, but I relied on the 'dog' on the file guide to hold the chain in place.
> 
> So I was thinking about how to make a simple, effective dog or stop to keep the chain from sliding in the groove while filing. I suppose that it does not need to be spring loaded - could just be a screw through the rails that I lift the dive links over.
> 
> ...


 

Vice Grips.


----------



## Philbert (Feb 25, 2011)

nhlogga said:


> Vice Grips.


 
Thanks.

Vice Grips are secure, but slow. Thought about a spring clamp. Leaning toward a fixed stud that I just lift the chain over when I move it along the bar.

Lower priority project right now.

Philbert


----------



## J.Walker (Mar 1, 2011)

This is my hand filing setup.

I can remove it and attach the Oregon grinder if I need. 
My chains get done by hand, others get done on the machine.











.


----------



## Philbert (Mar 1, 2011)

J.Walker said:


> This is my hand filing setup.
> 
> I can remove it and attach the Oregon grinder if I need.
> My chains get done by hand, others get done on the machine.



I want one. Not made anymore.

For another view of that filing vise, check out post #17 in this thread:
http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/120500.htm


Philbert


----------



## treemandan (Mar 1, 2011)

Looks good but whars the beers?


----------



## bitzer (Mar 1, 2011)

In the snow.


----------



## flushcut (Mar 1, 2011)

Nice I like the double end bar/jig it's amazing as men we just don't throw stuff away. I can't tell you guys how many times my scrap bucket has saved my bacon.


----------



## bitzer (Mar 1, 2011)

Its tough to toss anything. I end up using stuff I've had laying around for years or fabricating something else out of it. When I do throw something away, some time down the road I kick myself in the ass for it.


----------



## Philbert (May 2, 2011)

*Lost Dog(s)*

Well, I designed a simple and inexpensive 'dog' for my filing bars, but as an earlier poster suggested, it's not really needed.

I took a flat 'L'-shaped corner bracket from the hardware store, and bent one leg at 90 degrees in a vice. Was going to bolt it though the oil hole in the bar so that it would work like the one on my 511A grinder. But decided it was unnecessary.

Just have the 0.050 and 0.063 bars now without the nose sprockets.

Philbert


----------



## ryan_marine (May 9, 2011)

By hand it is done on that saw. Other than that I use a folly belsaw 308. Works great. I got mine from CL for $60 with 7 wheels in different sizes. I like mine.

Ray


----------



## Gologit (May 9, 2011)

bitzer said:


> Its tough to toss anything. I end up using stuff I've had laying around for years or fabricating something else out of it. When I do throw something away, some time down the road I kick myself in the ass for it.


 
That's the excuse I always use when the wife asks why I don't clean out the shop. It's true, though...little pieces of this and that come in handy. Eventually.


----------



## flushcut (May 9, 2011)

It's not junk it has yet to find life as something else.


----------



## J.Walker (May 9, 2011)

Gologit said:


> That's the excuse I always use when the wife asks why I don't clean out the shop. It's true, though...little pieces of this and that come in handy. Eventually.




I just cleaned out my shop, first time in 25years. Took everything out of it and painted the walls. There is alot of stuff that's not coming back inside. I just have to find another spot to store stuff thats not being used.


----------



## flushcut (May 9, 2011)

J.Walker said:


> I just cleaned out my shop, first time in 25years. Took everything out of it and painted the walls. There is alot of stuff that's not coming back inside. I just have to find another spot to store stuff thats not being used.


 
I think I see a shed in your future.


----------



## J.Walker (May 9, 2011)

flushcut said:


> I think I see a shed in your future.


 
My shop is inside my barn so the not used stuff got moved upstairs.
Could use another barn tho.


----------



## flushcut (May 9, 2011)

J.Walker said:


> My shop is inside my barn so the not used stuff got moved upstairs.
> Could use another barn tho.


 
I wish i had a barn. :msp_sad:


----------



## Philbert (May 9, 2011)

flushcut said:


> I wish i had a barn. :msp_sad:


 
I would be dangerous with a barn.

Philbert


----------

